# shrimp(what type of wood)



## chefmjg

Was just wondering what type of wood do you use to smoke shrimp. I have always used hickory or oak, to do chicken or beef . Thought would try shrimp


----------



## rbranstner

I like a sweeter wood like apple or cherry but anything that you normally like will work. How are you thinking about doing the shrimp?


----------



## pineywoods

I agree I like apple wood with shrimp nice light fruity flavor


----------



## fpnmf

I used peach the last time!!

 Here....take a look!!!!!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/105416/todays-smoke-oysters-and-shrimp-with-qview  

Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl

Shrimp take such a short time that I think a stronger wood would be more appropriate. I like hickory.


----------



## daveomak

Never smoked shrimp yet but, I had mesquite smoked shrimp at a steak house and they were awesome. I think they just had a light smoke to them.


----------



## eman

When we smoke swimps around here ,it's allways w/ a mix of pecan and apple.


----------



## scarbelly

I like pecan and apple as well


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Chef,if you can get Cherry,it is great on seafood;if you can't get any down there,I would be willing to trade something.I find good Cherry up here all the time,and the price is good.If interested,PM me and we'll talk.

Stan   aka   oldschool

Have fun and...


----------



## fife

Just may have to smoke some shrimp


----------



## garand555

[quote name="fpnmf" url="/forum/thread/106221/shrimp-what-type-of-wood#post_629026"]
I used peach the last time!!



 Here....take a look!!!!!!



http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/105416/todays-smoke-oysters-and-shrimp-with-qview  




Have a great day!!



  Craig
[/quote]

IMO, just the smoke from peach has one of the most delectable aromas.  Peach smoke ranks right up there with Hoppe's 9 for good smells in my book.  'Course, I don't think that cooking with Hoppe's 9 would be such a good idea.


----------

